# Shanan + Fear Factor = Awesome!



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Actually, I don't care about Fear Factor that much, but it was still cool to see. 

Good job, Shanan.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

umm, a few more details please. What episode? What original air date ? etc..


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

How did I miss this? I recall her asking us about the show some time ago, but don't remember what the details were.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Whoa! You guys beat me to it. Here's what I was writing up and you posted before I could! Actually I wnated to post a couple of days ago, but had some "real life" upsets.... Sorry for the delay. Do not like disappointing my TiVo peeps. 


Okay, so I have a little surprise for you: a mini-show made especially for TiVo subscribersavailable now on TiVo Central! 

Back in August, Fear Factors executive producer Matt Kunitz called me with an invitation I couldnt refuse: an exclusive two-day, behind-the-scenes visit to get the first-look at some of the new seasons scream-worthy scenarios.

We also unearthed (ahem) some fascinating little-did-you-knows (even for the non-Fear Factor fan -- THANK YOU to all the TiVo Community friends who suggested great questions!!) and my word, did we ever talk TiVo. 

So join me in the premiere episode of TiVo Takes On  as I take you on a twisted tour de fright through the backstage labyrinth of one of the longest running and most successful reality series ever. And dont worrywe have plenty of TiVo fun along the way!

Dont be scared (Well if you have a really squeamish tummy, maybe you dont want to watch, but I was 100% fine when I was there and I usually cant watch an episode myself!): Select the menu item on TiVo Central that says TiVo Takes On FEAR! 


And stay tuned for what TiVo takes on next.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

What kind of detail do people want? It was right there on my main Tivo Central Screen this morning.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> What kind of detail do people want? It was right there on my main Tivo Central Screen this morning.


Well since it is not on my TC menu yet that would have been the detail I needed to know where to look for it


----------



## Thaed (Nov 25, 2003)

/goes to watch...


Hmmm, I don't have it either. Let's try forcing a connect.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> What kind of detail do people want? It was right there on my main Tivo Central Screen this morning.


some of have jobs and have to go to work in the morning and can't sit down and watch their TiVos.


----------



## Nfuego (Sep 27, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> What kind of detail do people want? It was right there on my main Tivo Central Screen this morning.


I don't think I have seen it on mine...

Or just haven't paid attention!!!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Will this be coming to us poor DirecTV TiVo owners?

Probably not!


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

It should have JUST popped up this morning.
NOT a yellow star promo. It'll show up in the middle with a little TiVo logo next to it.

And ... unfortunately, I don't think it's going to DIRECTV boxes.

That whole "you're their customer, not ours" thing.
Grrr.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Was the video downloaded, or recorded late at night off of Teleworld?


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

TiVoShanan said:


> That whole "you're their customer, not ours" thing.
> Grrr.


"Grrr." is right.

/checks his watch. Is the CableCard Tivo out yet??


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

you should really think about making this (and future episodes) a video Podcast.

Really, you should. There are people out there  who would love to see it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

As a Fear Factor fan (not to mention I'm convinced I can beat these pansies in any water stunt) I dug the featurette. I also thought this was Shanan's best performance yet! 

Not that anyone asked but I have a suggestion for future "TiVo Takes On..." installments - It ended somewhat abruptly... how about re-running the opening animation or creating another one... at the very least give me more time to hit the Thumbs Up button. By the time I grabbed the remote, I was back at the menu.

Anyway, I wasn't sure if this thing was advertising TiVo or Fear Factor but I enjoyed it regardless. These types of bits and movie trailers I'll watch all day and night. No more car commercials though.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Didnt show up in my TC but I found it in showcases, as GO BEHIND THE SCENES then when u select that it says TiVo Takes On...Fear! above....

good stuff

edit: was it ever answered? dl'd or tivo'd? my quality doesnt seem that great...
to add to dave's suggestions...why not make it like its a show i recorded? sure its only 10 min long but if i want to check somthing else out and i leave it halfway through then go back in it starts all over...maybe just start where i left it, or maybe some markers that i can jump to? 

still good stuff


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

REally great feedback, you guys.
Keep it coming.
Looking forward to evolving this to something VERY TiVo and more fun!

I'm sure you could tell the FF guys were definitely into it and the producer was sure other shows would love to have us on, too!

I think it was Teleworld, but I'm not positive. I don't know all the workings behind the TiVo scenes, apparently, ha!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Not on my TiVo..

 

Is this a Series 2 (stand alone) only thing? It's either that, or my TiVo was busy recording something else when the Teleworld thing came on. 

I'm really bummed out.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Was the video downloaded, or recorded late at night off of Teleworld?


Looks like a Teleworld recording to me.
And since that seems to be Pax in my area, it could look better. (I think that Adelphia over compresses Pax).

It wasn't on my Series 1 but was on my Series 2.
Interesting segment and I don't even like Fear Factor. Of course, the fact that it was at the Bates Motel set at Universal does add to the appeal.

Of course, now I realize that Shanan was in LA and didn't even want to have dinner with the peeps. 

(Probably out doing the town with Joe Rogan, grumble, grumble, grumble)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I noticed a Teleworld program was scheduled to air on Discovery last night so on a whim I set a recording. The Fear Factor program was one of the clips that aired.

Interestingly, none of the Teleworld content made into my TiVo's Showcases menu. One of the clips was TV Guide's "Watch This" and I haven't seen that on the TiVo for months...


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

I never got it


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Neither did I.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Nor I...


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Darn DirecTV. Sigh. I still love my DirecTivo and DirecTV. I just we got to see these things as well.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Is there anyway that TiVo would allow you to post the video of it here? How about on their official site?

Us DirecTV users are gettin' hosed, I tell ya!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

If it's just a teleworld broadcast that mean that it's being recorded and 2 in the morning or so. Set a season pass for Teleworld and it should be there.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> If it's just a teleworld broadcast that mean that it's being recorded and 2 in the morning or so. Set a season pass for Teleworld and it should be there.


Yeah, that's what I did.

For some reason, the "press thumbs up to record" overlays never appeared for the TVG content, and none of the stuff ever showed up in the Showcases. I assume that merely choosing to record the presentation would not have been enough to break the integration of the content into the TiVo menu. Maybe that's a bad assumption.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'll just need to turn on Backdoors, then use the code that makes the Teleworld stuff show up in Now Playing and then go look for it.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I guess this is an exclusive for Series 2 units? Unless those series 2 units are Dtivo's!
Narrow casting at its best :up: 

Signed,
A series 1 owner


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Shanan:

Ditto on the "Can you make it a download?"

-Mike


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

All the more public votes on this "download" front are helpful.

THANKS!!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

another vote for download :up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

downloadable Podcast!! Set it up that way so we can subscribe to it with iTunes (or your other favorite Podcast tool)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> downloadable Podcast!! Set it up that way so we can subscribe to it with iTunes (or your other favorite Podcast tool)


Don't you think if they were going to provide it, they would provide it as TiVo downloadable content (like RocketBoom).


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

rainwater said:


> Don't you think if they were going to provide it, they would provide it as TiVo downloadable content (like RocketBoom).


That wouldn't work for DirecTiVos either, which is kinda the point of people asking for a download.

For the record, I have 2 series 2 units and a series 1 and I only received the showcase on one of the series 2 units. No idea why.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

rainwater said:


> Don't you think if they were going to provide it, they would provide it as TiVo downloadable content (like RocketBoom).


What DancnDude says. Not everyone has a StandAlone Series2 TiVo hooked up to the internet via broadband. The goal should be to let as many of Shanan's fans see these video things.


----------



## justmike (Dec 21, 2004)

TiVoShanan said:


> All the more public votes on this "download" front are helpful.
> 
> THANKS!!!


Shanan,

I had the entry on one of my Tivos a standalone Humax without the DVD and did not have it on the Humax with the DVD. Also the one that had the menu item did not actually have the clip. So you had the menu item which took you to the bar with the menu item but nothing ever played 

Talk about being left hanging 

Mike

P.S. Like the new Avatar too!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> What DancnDude says. Not everyone has a StandAlone Series2 TiVo hooked up to the internet via broadband. The goal should be to let as many of Shanan's fans see these video things.


I understand that. But then TiVo has to host a huge file. But what format to use? Then people will want certain formats. I don't see how to make everyone happy here.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Didn't get it. Mine are DTivos.

Why can't D-Tivos get it? (Automatically)


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, Justmike (and anyone who has the DVD Recorder box)....

Select SHOWCASES and look for the logo that says "Go Behind the Scenes..."

It should be there!

Let me know.

p.s. I like your avatar, too! hehehehe


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

rainwater said:


> I understand that. But then TiVo has to host a huge file. But what format to use? Then people will want certain formats. I don't see how to make everyone happy here.


Use something widely in use. Since iTunes is so popular for podcasts, go for QuickTime with H.264. QuickTime is widely used by PCs, too, and H.264 is a new, modern, codec standard.

Remember, this is IN ADDITION TO the delivery of the content to TiVo's, and NOT to replace it. The file really isn't all that huge. If they are gonna start to push lots of other video down, what is one more thing to host?


----------



## justmike (Dec 21, 2004)

TiVoShanan said:


> Hey, Justmike (and anyone who has the DVD Recorder box)....
> Select SHOWCASES and look for the logo that says "Go Behind the Scenes..."
> It should be there!
> Let me know.
> p.s. I like your avatar, too! hehehehe


Shanan,

Well I finally got to watch it on the DVD Tivo ... GREAT!

The stanalone does not have the content, menu item is there and it looks like it is gonna play but never does. PM me if the tech guys want the service number. Also not under the SHOWCASES like it was on the DVD Tivo.

Mike


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Looks like the last time Teleworld Paid Programing recorded was December 7th. That seems weird, since I thought I saw some new ad stuff on after that.

My cable system/lineup changed in Mid-December. Wonder if it's related?? It WAS recording on Discovery, then switched to PAX, but now, nothing. What time should I set a manual recording? Or is it really moot? Will this be broadcast again??


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Looks like the last time Teleworld Paid Programing recorded was December 7th. That seems weird, since I thought I saw some new ad stuff on after that.


I recorded one on 12/28/05 on Discovery.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

No, I don't think this will be rebroadcast, but I don't know everything.

As far as Series1 goes, maybe there just isn't enough space?
Again, I'm not a "big know-it-all," so I'm guessing.

FYI... I leave first thing tomorrow morning for the deep cavernous hell that is the Consumer Electronics Show, so if I'm not answering any burning questions, you'll know why.

If you're coming to visit us, sneak me in some fresh, healthy snacks, will ya?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVoShanan said:


> No, I don't think this will be rebroadcast, but I don't know everything.
> 
> As far as Series1 goes, maybe there just isn't enough space?
> Again, I'm not a "big know-it-all," so I'm guessing.
> ...


heh.. But I have lots of old TeleWorld programs going way back into September. Something is going on. I bet it has to do with a change in cable systems at my apartment.

Anyway, I guess I'll need to find some other way to get my TiVoShanan fix.


----------



## Thaed (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVoShanan said:


> No, I don't think this will be rebroadcast, but I don't know everything.
> 
> As far as Series1 goes, maybe there just isn't enough space?
> Again, I'm not a "big know-it-all," so I'm guessing.
> ...


I so wish I were there!

/takes Shanan's nerd card.

love ya Shanan! 

(another vote for the fear factor download or bittorrent for that matter).


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> That wouldn't work for DirecTiVos either, which is kinda the point of people asking for a download.
> 
> For the record, I have 2 series 2 units and a series 1 and I only received the showcase on one of the series 2 units. No idea why.


I have the series 2 and never got it....like the download like rocketboom idea


----------



## smithrl (Sep 23, 2002)

I also have a Series 2, but this has never shown up.


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

I hate FF, but I did watch this. Very cool segment. Nice work!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

rainwater said:


> I understand that. But then TiVo has to host a huge file. But what format to use? Then people will want certain formats. I don't see how to make everyone happy here.


use a format that will allow TiVoToGo to send it to a TiVo for us with series 2 adn all others can still play it on their PC.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

another vote for a downloadable option for us DTiVo owners.

tk


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Video quality was pretty bad on my 565 (highly compressed, like basic). Didn't look at the 240 or 140 yet.

John


----------



## MT-Hand (Mar 5, 2005)

TiVoShanan said:


> Hey, Justmike (and anyone who has the DVD Recorder box)....
> 
> Select SHOWCASES and look for the logo that says "Go Behind the Scenes..."
> 
> ...


Hi Shanan,

I have the Humax DVD Recorder, but never got the download. Nuttin in SHOWCASES except RocketBoom and an advertisment.


----------



## Lex (Aug 30, 2002)

I saw that the Executive Producer Matt Kunitz's "Now Playing" list includes "Over There". I wonder if he's as disappointed as I am that the show was canceled?  I saw Erik Palladino a couple months ago and, had I known my wife had her digital camera in her purse, I would have asked him for a photo.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

TiVoShanan said:


> If you're coming to visit us, sneak me in some fresh, healthy snacks, will ya?


And remember: no meat. Check with the chef at Emeril's at the MGM Grand for ideas. 

I enjoyed that segment: a good mix of TiVo and behind-the-scenes goodness. While Mom and I were watching it, I got to explain to her that I had dinner with Shanan when we did the Chef's Table in Vegas. 

My Mom has cable but still uses dial-up for updates. The FF segment was recorded during a Teleworld/Advanced/something Paid Programming broadcast. If you don't get the channel it's on or have something else recording, it won't get it.


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

another vote for download :up:


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Another download vote from a DirecTivo user. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

It wasn't on any of my Tivo's


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I finally got it!!! YAY!!

It was rebroadcast on a Teleworld program on January 4th. It was there! Woo hoo! Nice work, Shanan. I look forward to more. Hopefully, I will get them in a more timely fashion.


----------



## DrStrange (May 18, 2000)

I have both Pioneer and Toshiba DVD recorders. Neither got the video or the showcase.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I know I had mentioned it in another similar thread but I thought the video was fun and TivoShanan did a great job --- WOOT!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

To my favorite Tivo Girl (you know why) , why didn't they renew FF?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's back..thanks!
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7164

Friday, May 19, 2006
NBC Adds 'Fear Factor,' Drops 'Kings' from Summer Roster
By Brian Ford Sullivan (TFC)

LOS ANGELES (thefutoncritic.com) -- NBC has booked "Fear Factor's" swan song, as the final episodes of the series will begin airing Tuesdays at 8:00/7:00c starting June 6.

Said installments will serve as a lead-in to "Last Comic Standing's" new season, which launches with a two-hour premiere on May 30.

Conversely, the Peacock has quietly dropped its planned burn-off run of "Four Kings." Advance listings from the network had the show rejoining its Thursday lineup on May 25. Additional repeats of "My Name Is Earl" and "The Office" will instead fill the half-hour for the foreseeable future.

Also unlikely to get burn-offs: "Joey" and "E-Ring," as both series have been dropped from NBC's web site.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

now they took it out of the guide and it's june 13 ...how do people without tivo figure this stuff out?

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=fear_factor&view=listings


----------

